# Can you shoot the spine out of arrows?



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

The question I have is...can you shoot an arrow that according to the arrow charts is at its limits for your set up and shoot the spine out of it? For example; I'm shooting a 2011 PSE Omen Pro at 29" draw @ 58lbs. My arrows are Easton Light Speed 3D's cut at 26.5" with 95 grains total in the tip. The total weight of the arrow is 304 grains. According to the easton chart this arrow is at its limit. Tell me what you guys/gals think, can this happen and how can you tell if it has happened?


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

I forgot to add that they are Lightspeed 3D 500's....


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

You will start and see some erratic flight. You will have an arrow or 2 not grouping together anymore. You can sometimes fix this by rotating the nock end. I set all of my nocks the same way in relation to the stiff or heavy side. It makes it easier when cutting a new arrow, and getting them to be in tuned to the rest of the dozen.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 4, 2006)

I feel that you can shoot the spine out of an arrow. had it happen to me it was the only reason that anyone could give for why the arrow would never hit the same place twice. after it was re-fletched and replaced the nock just to rule out possibilities.


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

ttt


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

some say you can and some say you can't. I would assume that you are shooting these arrows now and don't want to purchase 400's

I have suspected that aluminum shafts have lost spine. Without a spine tester it would be real hard to know for sure.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

those arrows are way too weak for that bow watch out for carbon breakage you need 340 spine according to OT2


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

jwolfe78 said:


> You will start and see some erratic flight. You will have an arrow or 2 not grouping together anymore. You can sometimes fix this by rotating the nock end. I set all of my nocks the same way in relation to the stiff or heavy side. It makes it easier when cutting a new arrow, and getting them to be in tuned to the rest of the dozen.


Xx2


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

3Dblackncamo said:


> those arrows are way too weak for that bow watch out for carbon breakage you need 340 spine according to OT2


Agreed...im gonna have the same set up and Archers advantage has me shooting Victory xringer hv 350s and those are even slightly weak, but I hear the program tends to be a little on the stiff side so im counting it good. 500s are not good for a bow with that agressive of cams


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

hossa1881 said:


> Agreed...im gonna have the same set up and Archers advantage has me shooting Victory xringer hv 350s and those are even slightly weak, but I hear the program tends to be a little on the stiff side so im counting it good. 500s are not good for a bow with that agressive of cams




The arrows are shooting awesome...dosnt those programs always suggest a stiffer spine arrow anyway?


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

according to easton's arrow selection charts they are in the ballpark, not by much but in there.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

out of a true carbon arrow.....you can not ever shoot the spine out of it................their are carbon arrows that well do have filler material in them. These can have and will become weaker over time.....But you will need to shoot for a while to have this happen.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

jimb said:


> according to easton's arrow selection charts they are in the ballpark, not by much but in there.


 That is one of the reasons I would never go according to their charts , They allow way too weak of a spine for todays bows .


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

jimb said:


> according to easton's arrow selection charts they are in the ballpark, not by much but in there.


That is why I'm shooting them...The Easton arrow chart and the arrow chart Gold Tip has on their web sight list the 500's. I know these arrows are pushing their limits but like I said they are shooting and tuning great out of my Omen Pro....Thanks guys for the input!!


----------

